# hacer tacometro con un pic18f458



## jairlobato (Sep 19, 2006)

hola a todos, quisiera, si alguien puede ayudarme, tengo el programa para hacer un tacometro con un pic 18f548 pero como soy nuevo en esto no se como van las conexiónes del pic, alguien me podria ayudar, ya tengo las hojas de especificaciones pero no les entiendo como van conectadas sòlo se del oscilador AYUDENME POR FAVOR !!!!


----------



## maunix (Sep 19, 2006)

jairlobato dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos, quisiera, si alguien puede ayudarme, tengo el programa para hacer un tacometro con un pic 18f548 pero como soy nuevo en esto no se como van las conexiónes del pic, alguien me podria ayudar, ya tengo las hojas de especificaciones pero no les entiendo como van conectadas sòlo se del oscilador AYUDENME POR FAVOR !!!!



jairlobato, 'gritar' en el foro no te brindará ayuda más rápida.

Me parece que si tienes el esquemático para hacer el tacómetro... pues ahí mismo debe decirte qué conectar, donde y cómo!!!

Saludos


----------



## jairlobato (Sep 20, 2006)

te agradesco, pero tambien busco un tutorial del mismo pic


----------



## maunix (Sep 20, 2006)

jairlobato dijo:
			
		

> te agradesco, pero tambien busco un tutorial del mismo pic



El datasheet te dice como es el pinout y la conexión del mismo.

Supongo que te refieres al 18F458 (y no 18F548), te dejo el link en la página de microchip.

Te sugiero que lo leas, sobre todo en la parte del circuito de reset y del oscilador.

Datasheets PIC18F458

Cualquier duda, vuelve a preguntar


----------



## jairlobato (Sep 27, 2006)

Muchas gracias, te tomaré la palabra jejeje que tengas buen dia


----------

